# Killington 5/19/2013



## dlague (May 20, 2013)

Originally planned on coming early but the weather was turning me off since there was rain predicted in the afternoon.  However, the skiing bug got me and I decided to maked the hour and forty minute trek to Killington listening to reggae on the The Joint on Sirrus/XM radio for the ride there to get me stoked.

When I got there, I was excited to get out!  My first run was around 1 with hopes to get four runs in.  I have to admit, I have not skied bumps for quite some time since I tore my ACL two years ago.  My wife and I skied Stein's Run at Sugarbush but that was nothing compared to Suparstar and todays bumps.  I was at first intimidated by the bump pattern since they varied - mostly skied off on the down hill sides and soft on the up hill sides.  It really felt like a lot of work!  Nonetheless, I got the bump jitters out of my system and decided to take one more run before eating.  The second run seemed so much easier and I was able to pick lines that felt better and I felt that I had more control.

After the two runs it was time for a burger and Switchback.  For some reason ski area burgers just taste good - they cooked it perfect.  I was talking to a few poeple and they said that Friday and Saturday were much better - made me wish I came Saturday!  In any case, I also overheard a conversation that skiing far to the skiers right on the headwall then moving the the skiers left at the trail crossing was a good line - so that became my next run!

I scoped out the trail on the lift ride up to see what they were talking about and I was able to ski that run with very little stopping.  It was exactly like they talked about!  By the time I got to the bottom it started raining and I was not sure if I should go back up.  As a result, I opted for another Switchback to wait it out a little.  That was a good call since the clouds were getting darker by the minute and it satrted to come down more!

I have to say, Spring has brought me back to the bumps from Ragged to Jay Peak to Sugarbush to Mt Snow and others) and today really helped to get the feel for them again!  Thanks Killington for a cool day!  One last note, I was surprised that there were not more people!

We have had a great ski season and I look forward to that ominous June 1st - we will be there!  However, it will be a close one since more rain is in the forecast and a few hotter days ahead between now and then.

Sorry - The light was kind of flat (cloudy) so it is hard to really see the bumps!

Top of Headwall

View attachment 8934

Midway down looks like that guy was about to bite it!

View attachment 8935

Headwall

View attachment 8936

View while eating lunch

View attachment 8937

Killington was crying!  Season close to an end!

View attachment 8938


----------



## Nick (May 21, 2013)

Nice report!


----------



## shpride (May 21, 2013)

Cool report.  There really still is a lot of snow there.  If they make it to June 1 I'm in


----------



## Glenn (May 24, 2013)

That's awesome. Wild seeing all that snow and the trees in bloom.


----------

